# Beware the wrath of Scotty



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Poachers beware!! Last weekend while eating in the Sun Lac cafe, 5, yes 5 ND game wardens blessed us with their presence. 1 from DL, 1 from Jamestown, Scotty (me and mavericks friend) from LaMoure and 2 I didn't recognize. Apparently they had just busted some resident hunters with too many ducks. The penalty was a couple of nice automatics and a hefty fine for sure. I guess that 2 birds over your limit can result in confiscation of your firearm. From what I understand, each bird is a 100 dollar fine, with the max for 1 person being 1000 dollars. I wouldn't trade my shotgun for 1000 ducks!!


> "SO MR. ANDERSON, HOW WAS FISHING TODAY? FISHING WAS GREAT!!"


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I wish they could double the enforcement # of wardens & their Budgets every year for about 10 years


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

They told me they had 6 guns...ouch! It appeared they wanted to check our hunters for the tourney, but everyone was checked in by 1 p.m. A couple of them I'd never met before, but were really nice guys. Kind of surprised all of the S. guys were up that way. Apparently they knew where the hunter concentrations were.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

IF they were poaching the had it coming shooting over your limit doesn't happen by accident


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Scotty from Lamoure?? or Scotter from Fargo??? I think I have a buddy who is a GW out of Fargo with that name?? Maybe the same guy....maybe different??

Either way....great job guys!! Poaching is poaching!

Clarkie


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I was a talk'in to "SCOTTY". Right Brad and Taylor?? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

where do u go by lakota?


----------



## cooter77 (Sep 30, 2003)

It is a shame that some people don't think that they have to play by the same rules as everyone else. I guess the loss of a gun and couple hundred dollar fine would make you learn fast.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

GB3, Yes you were talikg to "SCOTTY". His real name is Mark Pollard"Great guy" one day while I was talking to him I could have sworn his name was Scott, so since then we have called him SCOTTY.

CLARKEND you might be thinking about Jason Scott from Fargo. I actually used to play hockey with him in high school, and broomball (against him now). Also a great guy. And one hell of a broomball goalie!

Mav....


----------



## clarkend (Sep 25, 2003)

Mav

You are correct......I played hockey in college with him up in Bottineau.

Clarkie


----------

